# Best type of fish for Toronto's water?



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello all, haven't seen a topic like this around, but assuming most of Toronto's tap water is relatively the same, what fish do you believe would thrive the most?

I'm planning on returning my 75 gal tank back into commission next year and am starting my research on the type of livestock to keep.
I'm considering a varied community tank, consisting of large school of neon tetras with 6-7 larger fish (mix of angels and gouramis) to stimulate the schooling behaviour.

In the past I've had success with malawi/mbuna cichlid tanks, but I'm starting to wonder if the water chemistry will be optimal for my community tank project noted above.
I really don't want to be attempting to change the water chem as that is a pain in the butt, so I would love to pick the brains of the aqua-gurus on here for some advice.

Thoughts? Recommendations? All are welcome.

Thanks all!


----------



## aniroc (Aug 23, 2012)

Aqua- guru? Not me ! All I can tell is that I recently started a 75G for my angelfish juveniles because they outgrown the tank where they were born. The original and the new tank had the same chemistry (pH, Gh and Kh), same substrate (Seachem Flourite). same kind of wood, same water- tap water. Only difference was plants. Vallisneria and java fern in the original tank, and swords, crypts and water wisteria in the new one. Of course, better lights for the new tank. One month later, there was a big difference in ph and Kh (both lower in the new tank) and I did not change any water. Original tank has a biowheel Emperor filter, the new one has a Eheim canister filter. Go figure!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't think it matters as long as it's stable and consistent. Most of the fish have been raised on NA water...except wild caught....so they will have adapted.


----------



## aniroc (Aug 23, 2012)

True. Also, some fish are more sensitive than others and a certain Ph for instance could be a matter of life or death. It may also become more important if you want them to breed.


----------



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm not looking to breed, simply looking for healthy, nicely coloured fish.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Considering Toronto water tends to be hard and the PH alkaline, fish who prefer that type of water are going to be easiest to make happy, while fish who prefer soft, acidic water are going to be more work to maintain. For example, if the fish must have soft acidic water, you'll likely end up having to buy RO filtered water, because lowering PH is quite a bit more difficult than raising it when the water is hard. And then you have the expense of products to remineralize the RO water, perhaps. Or you'll end up installing an RO filter in your home, which will add to the water bills as well as the initial expense of the installation.

That being said, most fish, and of course there are exceptions, but most fish, can adapt to our water conditions provided the tank they are kept in remains stable. No big swings in Ph, no big changes in KH or GH,etc., and of course, with nice clean water, no nitrites and low nitrates. Even if this kind of water is not ideal for a given fish, if conditions are stable, chances are the fish will do fine. There are plenty of examples of fish breeding in water that's quite a bit different from what would be considered their ideal parameters. If they'll breed in those conditions, they will certainly live a decent life in those conditions. Feed high quality food, including plenty of live food and maintain the tank well and you should be able to keep most fish in our tap water just fine.


----------



## malajulinka (Mar 29, 2008)

Look for locally bred fish. Menagerie usually has a pretty good selection, and they almost always have locally bred neons. This forum is also a great place to find local breeders. Local fish area already used to your parameters, so as long as you cycle properly they'll do well.

Everything I read told me I couldn't have Rams in my aquarium because of the PH and hardness of the water. But I got some off of Tropicana on this forum, who breeds them at similar parameters, and the pair are doing just great!


----------

